
Show HN: Human or AI - N4der
https://humanorai.net/
======
rovyko
Looks like these aren't cherry-picked, because some are absolutely terrifying.

[https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull...](https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull/3728.png)

[https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull...](https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull/24481.png)

[https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull...](https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull/17065.png)

[https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull...](https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull/16456.png)

[https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull...](https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/bubble-app-
pics/aifull/13660.png)

------
sinuhe69
At the beginning I made some mistakes because of some very convincing photos.
But then my human intelligence kicked in and I improved my recognition rate
dramatically. At the end, it approached 100%. Looking at the images, one
recognizes immediately why AI fails to produce real fake images: because it
doesn’t understand a thing.

~~~
qlk1123
Really? Maybe I am just too bad at this. I cannot actually see most of the
differences and get 2/10.

------
csomar
Is this going to be the new IQ test?

